# making your own equipment?



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi guys,as some of you may know ive been a "bop" owner for many years and i have been in the hobby for a number of years and when i first started out at 14 i found buying anklets, jesses,creanches,tethering jesses,hoods,scales and all other accessories expensive! I would just like to know if anyone else makes their own kit just like myself.i find usually with a peice of 1.3mm hide i can produce around 12 anklets and 10 sets of jesses with a 12" x 12" piece of hide ehich costs around £6 on ebay and ive never had a bird nibble or break from it! I made a set of anklets and jesses for a frirnds steppe and it flew at 10.3 and he still has them over 2 years on,I also make my own hoods which are also very cost effective as i have purchased alymeri hoods for £80+.
If anyone does it let me know what you think? And if anyone.needs any advice or help on making your own "bop" jesses,anklets etc dont hesitate to inbox me or post


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I make all my own jesses and anlets etc too....MUCH cheaper..!!! : victory:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i make my own kit (well, as much as i need for an owl). helps that i work for a company that sells treated leather (treated to act like carbon fibre, more water and abrasion resistant and so on) so i can get full hides for next to nothing and off cuts for free.

iv no doubt they'd last years but i tend to change his gear over (not so much his anklets but his jess especially) whenever we get a new design in (making new kit gives me something to do while im waiting for deliverys). hes currently rocking a lovely check patterned design :lol2:


----------



## Spadger (Jun 16, 2009)

What is an almyri hood?


----------

